# Our Forever Friend "Oliver" RIP



## CacheHavs

*My Forever Friend*










 I know that it must be different,
 now that I am no longer there.









 I realize how much I was loved
 and how all of you did care.









 I know it will be hard at first
 when you look around for me.
 Expecting to find me in my bed
 or beside my favorite tree.









 Someday you will begin to see
 although it'll take some time,
 the happy times you shared with me,
 the memories are yours and mine.









 I'll remember you, my friends,
 and how much you meant to me.









 So please don't grieve and don't be sad,
 it was just my time to leave.
 _Author Unkown_
_







_

*Oliver may you RIP- May 16, 2002 - Feb. 26, 2011*​
 
Thank you to everyone who helped out with the cost for Oliver's autopsy. As a result this is what Sally was able to find out about the loss of her precious boy.  


> The Vet said today " 95% sure it was a brain aneurysm"


 This came across my email and wanted to pass it along for any one who would like to help out.

"As most, if not all of you know, Sally Minton (Mintchip) lost her dear Oliver suddenly this past Sat. She has decided, with encouragement, to have an autopsy done on Olivers body to find out the cause of his death. She is hoping it may help other Hav's in some small way. The only idea the vet has been able to give her is possible poisoning, and she had recently changed food so she is of course very concerned for Comet.

Some of us have decided to help her out with the expenses of the expanded autopsy, on top of the emergency vet care. She is a teacher and I know they aren't the highest paid of careers.
There is absolutely no pressure to do so, my question is, would someone from this group, that is active on the Havanese Forum, make the information available, so no one feels left out if they would like to pitch in? Debbie with Jammies is going to collect the funds via paypal through March 15, then she will send a single check to Sally with a card with all of the doners names.

Debbies email to use for paypal is [email protected] 
"


Thank you,
Beverly Ashley


----------



## Alexa

I am so glad someone is doing this. Losing Oliver like this is just so heartbreaking and if anything can be learned from this, it may help someone else in a similar situation. With my Marley having episodes of weird coughs and choking (not quite sure if it's reverse sneezing or something else), I always worry something more severe could be happening. 
Let's keep this thread alive so everyone can participate!


----------



## Missy

this is beautiful.


----------



## Pipersmom

Would someone please explain how to do this via paypal? I've never sent anything that way before. 

thank you.


----------



## pjewel

Beautiful tribute to a beautiful boy!


----------



## irnfit

So beautiful, for a beautiful boy. Oliver will be missed but not forgotten.


----------



## Ninja

That was really beautiful. Brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Lynn

Yes, so very beautiful. He had a very soulful being about him. It is just sad he is gone. He always looked like he smiled in his pictures. I would love to help Sally out with expenses.


----------



## kudo2u

What a lovely tribute. And a thoughtful thing to do. Thanks for posting, and for organizing. I will do what I can, and I hope Sally is able to receive the funds she needs for this.


----------



## rdanielle

Beautiful tribute! Turned on the waterworks. RIP Sweet Oliver


----------



## Laurief

I for one will miss seeing new pictures of that sweet sweet boy - but know that Sally has such great memories and wonderful pictures of Oliver- and that will keep him alive in her heart!


----------



## whimsy

Aww..how beautiful.


----------



## Thumper

Pipersmom said:


> Would someone please explain how to do this via paypal? I've never sent anything that way before.
> 
> thank you.


They have it set up now where you don't have even have to have an account to use your credit card, if you didn't want to sign up with an email/password. I personally love paypal because I can keep my credit card info from going to too many places and websites where I'm not sure if if it can be hacked into there in the future, less likely to have my info stolen, so its really a nice way to pay for things.

I do have a google checkout account if you'd prefer to use that I can forward the amount through my paypal if anyone doesn't want to use paypal, contact me for google info (basically the same, credit card unless you have a google checkout acct with your bank acct.

This is a lovely tribute! I'll gladly send a donation, I know if it were me, I'd really want to know what happened.

Kara


----------



## andra

Oliver's passing has really hit me hard even though I am relatively new to the forum. Oliver looks a lot like my Dionna. I would like to send a check to whomever to help with the costs. I am not able at this time to establish paypal so if it is possible, perhaps somebody could PM me an address where I can send a check and then they can either forward it or use their own paypal to contribute, if that makes sense.

andra


----------



## Thumper

andra said:


> Oliver's passing has really hit me hard even though I am relatively new to the forum. Oliver looks a lot like my Dionna. I would like to send a check to whomever to help with the costs. I am not able at this time to establish paypal so if it is possible, perhaps somebody could PM me an address where I can send a check and then they can either forward it or use their own paypal to contribute, if that makes sense.
> 
> andra


Let me look into this and I'll send you a PM If there is one address where they want the checks to go, if not, I can forward the $ electronically for you, I'll let you know what I find out.

Kara


----------



## CacheHavs

Kara, thank you for replying back on this, after I set this all up I had to tend to a sore little girl last night.  plus you explained it better than I could have.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

This is beautiful. I would love to help out, but am not really sure how. Do I just send an e-mail to Debbie and she lets me know?


----------



## waybrook

Brings tears to my eyes to look at that sweet face this morning.... Hope and pray that Sally and Comet are doing ok... :hug:

What a wonderful way to thank Sally for all the joy Oliver brought to our lives - I'm thrilled to be able to send her something to help defray her costs.... This forum is the best...


----------



## CacheHavs

Lynne,
you can go to PayPal https://www.paypal.com/ and then you will see on their front page a link where it says to send money- if you click on that it will guide you through the process to send money to Debbie's account. when asked for the email to send the money to you would put Debbie's email-[FONT=&quot] [email protected] 

[/FONT]


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

thanks! I've never done paypal that way.


----------



## Mom2Izzo

This is so beautiful. Made my heart break for Sally all over again


----------



## dbeech

What a beautiful tribute...I always loved seeing pictures of his sweet, happy face. We are going to miss this little boy.


----------



## mckennasedona

The puppy photo and the chewy photo got the tears flowing again. It's so hard to believe there won't be any more Oliver photos. My heart still breaks for Sally and Comet. 
Again, beautiful tribute Heather.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

This tribute was very beautifully done, Heather. But...I was glad I was in the privacy of my home when I saw it this morning. Sally took such wonderful pictures of her boys and made them so 'real' to the rest of us. Oliver was so precious. My heart breaks for her and Comet.

Kara, thank you for the Paypal information. I will see if I can figure it out.


----------



## clare

Have done the paypal thing,it's really easy,anyone can do it if I can!


----------



## Julie

what a beautiful tribute to Sweet Oliver. Since I already had the tears flowing from the banner,I figured now was time for more.....:hurt:


----------



## hedygs

I am so broken hearted over the sudden passing of Oliver. It brings back all the memories of when Domino became ill and suddenly he was gone.

I cry everytime I see Oliver's smiling face. What a sweet boy.


----------



## Leslie

Beautiful tribute, Heather :hug:


----------



## Jammies

Hi everyone! If you want to use paypal, please send donations to [email protected]

I'm sure Sally will be very appreciative of all of the help she is receiving.

If anyone has any questions, please feel free to email me at [email protected]

I would like to have all donations by March 15th so I can send a check to Sally.

Debbie & Jammies

If you would rather send me a check, please send me a PM and I will provide my mailing address to you.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Debbie, I think it is really lovely for you to think of Sally like this.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

I made a paypal contribution using the email address this morning. It was very easy to do even though the tears were flowing. Now seeing this wonderful tribute the tears started again, just looking at that inquisitive, smiling handsome boy. Oliver touched so many lives and still does. Sally will miss him but this forum will miss him too. What a wonderful legacy he leaves behind, he has made many of us want an Oliver of our own. I am so thankful Sally has been able to capture his life through all of her fantastic photographs. It will be a great comfort in the future, even though it may hurt to see them now. So hugs your furbabies and don't forget to take plenty of photos to share!!
Safe Journey dear friend...you are loved and missed.


----------



## BeverlyA

Heather, that is so very beautiful, thank you so much. Oliver touched so many of us and was such a wonderful ambassador for our breed, hopefully we can help out a bit now and find out what took him from us.

Beverly


----------



## Missy

I can't seem to stay away from the Oliver threads. It's like I can't really accept it. This is truly a wonderful tribute. 

Sally, I know maybe now you can't look at this...but when you do, I think it will fill you heart to know we all have always seen Oliver as an angel.


----------



## CacheHavs

Aww thank you everyone, for your wonderful comments, but I really did this for Sally as I believe that all of us felt that we were a part of Oliver, Comet and Sally's life (actually they are all a part of ours)  

Sally, I know that it is very painful now, but I hope in time all of this will help you to heal too, by remembering the wonderful life you shared with your happy boy. You helped all of us feel as though we knew Oliver as one of our own through your beautiful photos. Thank you for sharing him with us too :grouphug: Isn't amazing how one little soul has brought everyone together. He is and was truly amazing.


----------



## TilliesMom

For any of you wondering, I e-mailed the address given in the original message last night and she e-mailed back saying we can send a check or money order also to help out.
This is just so devastating, I hope they can find some answers.


----------



## Jammies

TilliesMom said:


> For any of you wondering, I e-mailed the address given in the original message last night and she e-mailed back saying we can send a check or money order also to help out.
> This is just so devastating, I hope they can find some answers.


Thanks Tammy. Again, if anyone would rather mail me a check, please send me an email to [email protected] and I will give you my mailing address.
Debbie & Jammies


----------



## ItsMare

This is truely beautiful and what a wonderful way to pay it forward. Although I only pop on this forum once in a while, I cannot think of a better way to feel good today and help out. I will send some money via paypal. If there is an excess of money perhaps that could be saved towards a new puppy when she is ready or donated to the Hav rescue or Angels Gate? Just some thoughts. God Bless.


----------



## evaofnc

I'm so glad everyone is able to help out in this way. I'll be curious to know the autopsy results!


----------



## littlebuddy

what a wonderful thought and idea. will help however possible.


----------



## Tom King

This is a wonderful effort!

For future reference, University Veterinary Schools typically do autopsies for no charge. I know the North Carolina Vet School does because I've taken cows and horses there over the years and they always had all variety of other animals, both livestock and pets. The deceased are very thoroughly examined not only by the students, but under the watchful eye and help of Professors with much experience and an expertise found few places elsewhere. They always appreciate the effort to get them there, and the results you get back are very thorough.


----------



## Kathie

Thanks, Tom, that is great information.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

I had the same experience at the University of Georgia, but my vet sent my dog. It would be nice if each breed had something as outstanding as the PWD group's Georgie Project. That was started because one person's dog died suddenly in an unusual manner and she made a huge donation and started the project. I think it is the only one of its kind but a worthy goal. The results and records are invaluable. I am happy Sally agreed and have made my contribution through PayPal. I am sure even if the Autopsy is free Sally will have additional expenses so I am happy to contribute for her to use as she sees fit...


----------



## irnfit

This is why the Havanese Forum is such an awesome place. Whether it's one of our own, a rescue pup, or Laurie's amazing fundraiser playdates, it's all for the pups.


----------



## Jammies

I'm glad to see that Havanese Talk and Havanese Forum are working together to help Sally.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Yes, it is so good to see!! Everyone cares and helps!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo

Tom King said:


> This is a wonderful effort!
> 
> For future reference, University Veterinary Schools typically do autopsies for no charge. I know the North Carolina Vet School does because I've taken cows and horses there over the years and they always had all variety of other animals, both livestock and pets. The deceased are very thoroughly examined not only by the students, but under the watchful eye and help of Professors with much experience and an expertise found few places elsewhere. They always appreciate the effort to get them there, and the results you get back are very thorough.


We have LSU vet school here in BR. wondering if they do that as well????


----------



## irnfit

Jammies said:


> I'm glad to see that Havanese Talk and Havanese Forum are working together to help Sally.


Ditto!


----------



## [email protected]

I would prefer to send a check to contribute to Oliver's expense fund. Would you please send your address to my separate personal email?

[email protected]

Thank you.


----------



## Beanie

*He's got wings....*

I was so sad to wake up this morning and read this; so sorry for Oliver and Sally..what a sweet little dog...


----------



## Jammies

I have been trying to check this thread everyday in case there are questions. If you need my mailing address, it is probably better for you to email me so I don't miss the request. My email address is [email protected]

Thank you all for helping Sally!

Debbie & Jammies


----------



## Lynn

http://www.petloss.com/rainbowbridge.htm


----------



## JASHavanese

That's beautiful. The chew stick photo was always one of my favorite pictures. I did a picture for Sally of Oliver standing way atop the world where he could look down a few years ago. I just looked at that and cried and cried. (((((((((Sally)))))) Man, I wish I was better with words. You all are so awesome and I sure hope Sally is finding comfort through this online world and at home


----------



## hedygs

Tom King said:


> This is a wonderful effort!
> 
> For future reference, University Veterinary Schools typically do autopsies for no charge. I know the North Carolina Vet School does because I've taken cows and horses there over the years and they always had all variety of other animals, both livestock and pets. The deceased are very thoroughly examined not only by the students, but under the watchful eye and help of Professors with much experience and an expertise found few places elsewhere. They always appreciate the effort to get them there, and the results you get back are very thorough.


I wish I had known this when Domino became ill and died so suddenly. I would certainly have liked to know what the cause was.

I hope Sally finds the answers to this question.


----------



## Carefulove

I am so sorry I heard about this only now!


----------



## YesYvonne

*sorry to have missed this posting earlier*

So very sorry about Oliver's loss. Brought tears to my eyes just as it had to so many others who posted earlier. May memories of happy & loving times bring solace.


----------



## RickR

So sorry for your loss.
The chew stick was also my all time favorite picture.
This is just so sad.
Paula


----------



## mintchip

:grouphug:* THANK YOU Everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :grouphug:


----------



## Jammies

Just so everyone knows, Sally did not receive our donations yet. I mailed it to the address that was posted either on this forum or Havanese Talk, I don't remember which, and the address was incorrect. I put a stop payment on the first check and mailed a second check today. Sally and I have been in touch so she knows to expect a donation soon. Sorry for the delay, but as they say, the check is in the mail!


----------



## dbeech

Jammies said:


> Just so everyone knows, Sally did not receive our donations yet. I mailed it to the address that was posted either on this forum or Havanese Talk, I don't remember which, and the address was incorrect. I put a stop payment on the first check and mailed a second check today. Sally and I have been in touch so she knows to expect a donation soon. Sorry for the delay, but as they say, the check is in the mail!


Debbie, thanks for coordinating this!


----------



## Jammies

You're very welcome!


----------



## TnTWalter

haven't been on in so long and just popped on today.

So very sorry. Ollie was such a cutie and so very loved.

Hugs.


----------



## mintchip

:grouphug::grouphug:*​ THANK YOU!!!!!!!

Havanese families are the best :grouphug::grouphug:*


----------



## mintchip

:grouphug:


----------



## irnfit

Oh gosh, Sally. That just made me cry.


----------



## Missy

me too. I love you too Oliver!


----------



## Ana's Mojito

I cried just reading the beautiful poem, thinking that day always comes. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Oliver*

Isn't it wonderful when a community comes together in love and support. I feel blessed to be a part of this community.

An honor to be a havanese owner...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

RikiDaisyDixie said:


> Isn't it wonderful when a community comes together in love and support. I feel blessed to be a part of this community.
> 
> An honor to be a havanese owner...


Me too, I think of Oliver and Sally often..always with tears!


----------



## mintchip

:grouphug:


----------

